# Tires



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2008)

$16 on Chainlove.. these any good?



> Hutchinson Bulldog Mountain Bike Tire:
> No tire is perfect for every type of terrain—but the Hutchinson Bulldog Mountain Bike Tire comes pretty damn close. With a bed of equidistant tread knobs and beefy, aggressive center and shoulder knobs, this tire takes on everything from hardpack to mud. When you’re railing a sketchy corner, this tread pattern gives you a heads up before the tire slides out (unlike more square-profiled tires, which go from bite to bail with no warning). The Bulldogs come in three versions: Airlight, Airlight Folding, and MRC Folding, which is tougher and gripper, but a bit heavier. All three versions offer low rolling resistance and surprising acceleration.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

The tread design looks similar to the tire you have now (I think it was your bike I'm thinking of).  I wouldn't imagine it would be much of an improvement.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The tread design looks similar to the tire you have now (I think it was your bike I'm thinking of).  I wouldn't imagine it would be much of an improvement.




yes, tread pattern looks very similar. wasn't sure if perhaps the brand was well known for having "great" rubber which might give better results.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2008)

I paid $28 each for 2.24 WTB Moto Raptors. Pretty happy with them. You can definitely find them for a few dollars cheaper online even with shipping, but I needed instant gratification at the time. I think I'm going to put a pair of Kenda Nevagal Stick-Es on the bike in the spring. Supposed to be a tacky big tire with somewhat aggressive tread. I was also very close to pulling the trigger on these too:

http://jensonusa.com/store/product/TI707A04-Kenda+Kinetics+K+Tire.aspx


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I I think I'm going to put a pair of Kenda Nevagal Stick-Es on the bike in the spring. Supposed to be a tacky big tire with somewhat aggressive tread. I was also very close to pulling the trigger on these too:
> 
> http://jensonusa.com/store/product/TI707A04-Kenda+Kinetics+K+Tire.aspx



the nevegals are awesome!  worth every penny imo.  one suggestion though.  use the stick-e rubber up front and use the DTC (dual tread compound) rubber in the back.  I went through my rear stick-e in less than a year.  It's a really soft rubber.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> the nevegals are awesome!  worth every penny imo.  one suggestion though.  use the stick-e rubber up front and use the DTC (dual tread compound) rubber in the back.  I went through my rear stick-e in less than a year.  It's a really soft rubber.



Great advice. Is that what you were running at Tyler Mill. 2.35s? Those were fatties!


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great advice. Is that what you were running at Tyler Mill. 2.35s? Those were fatties!



yes but they were 2.5's. 2.5's are really a little much for trail riding imo.  2.35 are good.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 3, 2008)

Even the 2.35 are huge. They are much bigger than the 2.4 WTB Moto Raptors I currenty have


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I paid $28 each for 2.24 WTB Moto Raptors. Pretty happy with them. You can definitely find them for a few dollars cheaper online even with shipping, but I needed instant gratification at the time. I think I'm going to put a pair of Kenda Nevagal Stick-Es on the bike in the spring. Supposed to be a tacky big tire with somewhat aggressive tread. I was also very close to pulling the trigger on these too:
> 
> http://jensonusa.com/store/product/TI707A04-Kenda+Kinetics+K+Tire.aspx



The MotoRaptors are pretty good tires, but I wouldn't spend money on them. I run them becuase they came with my bike, and one of my buddies also gave me some 2.4's that he didn't want. While the MotoRaptors grip really well in dry conditions, they are not si good when its wet. The tread pattern is so close that they don't shed mud well. 

I am debating my next set of tires. I have it narrowed down to 3

2.4 Continental Mountain King Super Sonic (Protection version) - they are a big tires with reinforced side walls that weight next to nothing (600gr plus or minus)


edit: talk to your LBS about what is the max tire size you can run. Not all bikes can run a high volume tire. Sometimes rim brakes can limit the size you can run. The fork or rear chain stays may not be wide enough to run fat tires, or your wheels may be to narrow. 

2.35 Kenda Excavators - several friends ride them and have nothing bad to say. But they are kind of heavy

2.35 Kenda Nevegals - very grippy tires, but dont last that long and are also heavy. I know guys thay go through several pairs a season but deal with it for the grip. At $50 a pop that is pretty expensive.


----------



## marcski (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been running the Nevegal 2.35's for about a year or 2 now.  They are great.  A bit costly, but the last couple I bought on sale online.  IMHO, they are the best I've tried for the slick rock.  They are soft and you do go through them somewhat faster but, it more than makes up for it in traction.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 5, 2008)

Read all about it ....... http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/Tire/PLS_151crx.aspx
IMO it all adds up 2 what types of trails U ride on.
Here in N.Jersey U need a tire that can handle ROCKS, I am talking rocks EVERY WHERE!
so a strong side wall helps.
This is my Front yard. http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-new-jersey/trail/PRD_169119_4564crx.aspx
I ride in on Cherry Ridge Road.(South west side of park).
Or In from Shonmokin Road in Highland lakes(West side of park Blue Dot Trail)
I run a Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.3 on the front and a 2.1 on the rear.
U should try running a narrower tire on the rear, when U go with that type of set up U will Flash around any turn!
Peace Out.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 6, 2008)

good deal on some nevy's if anyone's looking for 2.1's
http://www.beyondbikes.com/BB/ItemD...0608&utm_medium=bbemail&utm_campaign=Campaign


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> good deal on some nevy's if anyone's looking for 2.1's
> http://www.beyondbikes.com/BB/ItemD...0608&utm_medium=bbemail&utm_campaign=Campaign



I have never had a good experience ordering from Beyond Bikes. It always takes forever to get my stuff. I like to stick with PricePoint, JensonUSA and Universal Cycles. Those 3 always ship very quickly and have a large inventory.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I have never had a good experience ordering from Beyond Bikes. It always takes forever to get my stuff. I like to stick with PricePoint, JensonUSA and Universal Cycles. Those 3 always ship very quickly and have a large inventory.



they all seem somewhat hit or miss - i've had good and bad with all except never tried universal. i'm waiting 3 weeks for a pair of gloves form jenson now :blink:


----------



## marcski (Oct 6, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> they all seem somewhat hit or miss - i've had good and bad with all except never tried universal. i'm waiting 3 weeks for a pair of gloves form jenson now :blink:



Performance is pretty good too.  And, if you're a "team member" you get an even bigger discount.  Had the neve's for $40 a couple of months ago.


----------

